

Show HN: Horizon, a calendar app with weather tailored to your events. - designatedInit
http://signup.horizonapp.me/

======
designatedInit
Hey guys, I am the creator of Horizon. Horizon strives to be the most
intuitive and easy to use iPhone calendar app ever made. It provides the
weather at the time and location of every event in your calendar. The app is
not quite ready yet, I'm estimating about 3 months until launch. You can sign
up to be notified of its release by following the link, and if you refer 10
people you'll get a free copy when it comes out! If anybody is interested in
beta testing, please email me at kyle.rosenbluth@gmail.com

